# 04 mufflers



## EPTowing (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a 04 & I want to replace just the mufflers to give it a little better sound. The problem is the stock mufflers are only 9 3/4" long & there isn't any more room for a longer muffler. So does anyone know who mades a muffler that I can replace the stock muffler with that will fit where the stock ones are mounted?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I put some Spintech Pro Streets in that location (4" x 6" x 12") . You can get a little bit longer than stock in there if you have a decent muffler guy.


----------



## EPTowing (Jan 24, 2010)

So there is only one aftermarket muffler that will fit. Wow Well thanks for the info.


----------

